
Ask HN: Why was this submission flagged? - fasterthanlime
Link to submission: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23728390<p>I noticed a bunch of &quot;too many files open&quot; errors in my logs - turns I missed one of the nine places you can configure that setting on Linux&#x2F;systemd nowadays.<p>So I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s because the site appeared to be down&#x2F;struggling, or because the consensus was that it was &quot;clickbait&quot;, or another reason entirely?
======
fasterthanlime
Link as a link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23728390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23728390)

~~~
fasterthanlime
Update: the submission no longer appears as flagged (to me at least)

